

Show HN: My 8th grade documentary on cryptography (2005) - chatmasta
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XeaZGt8_j1k

======
chatmasta
Feeling nostalgic as I enter my last week of college classes. Perhaps some
people will find this funny. I guess some passions never change...

(We had to find an "expert" for our documentary -- not so easy for this
subject -- so I gave my dad a script. That's him. He's not an expert.)

